# Transferring Video From a dead S4080 To A New S4040



## gsveeb (Jul 25, 2007)

HELP!

I had a lightning strike at my house last week. It fried my LNB, a receiver, and one tuner on my Samsung SIR S4080 Tivo. DirecTV replaced the TIVO with their new DVR. I hate the interface so I went on-line and I could only find a new S4040 at Circuit City. I have a bunch of shows recorded on the old TIVO (Yes they're fine because Im able to play them from the old unit). I would like to transfer these recorded programs to the new S4040 when it arrives.

Can someone guide me through how to do this?

Any help is appreciated.

Thanks,
Greg


----------



## captain_video (Mar 1, 2002)

You could run the Zipper script on both DTivos and then transfer shows between them using MRV.


----------

